# Chittum in Eagle Lake, Texas



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey Joe,

I blv that’s Stephen Ford, the TX Chittum rep. Great guy. He’s not on MS. I can get you his info if you PM me your mobile number.


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

I saw a Chittum on the beltway this morning in passing, heading towards 59 south...beautiful skiff. I wondered who owned it locally!


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

jpipes said:


> I saw a Chittum on the beltway this morning in passing, heading towards 59 south...beautiful skiff. I wondered who owned it locally!


Towed behind a Toyota Tacoma?

Could be Captain Clay of Buggy Whipping Fly Fishing.


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

I didn’t catch the tow vehicle, unfortunately. It had a nice lean bar on the platform.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I spotted a sweet Maverick HPX Tunnel in my carport, wish I knew that guy so I could go fishing!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

KurtActual said:


> Towed behind a Toyota Tacoma?
> 
> Could be Captain Clay of Buggy Whipping Fly Fishing.


Clay has a blue Chittum with carbon transom. Sometimes has a front casting cage on the bow instead of regular platform but no lean bar on poling platform. Drives a black Tacoma.


----------

